# Cheap Pump



## Guysmiley54 (18/4/11)

Hi guys,

I'm looking at getting a pump for a 2V E-Rims idea I'm hatching up.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Solar-Hot-Water-In-...=item2eb475cc29

Looks like it will handle the temperature range, any drawbacks I'm missing?

My idea is:

Vessel 1 will be a 50L aluminium pot with an electric element used as HLT and later on as a kettle
Vessel 2 will be a 50L esky for recirculated mashing.

I am wondering if I can use vessel 1 to heat strike water. Once strike is reached gravity transfer to esky, dough in and use a pump to transfer out of the esky and back to the HLT for recirc. I would probably use a temp controller in the mash connected to the element to control temperature and even do stepped mashing if the mood takes me.

Any thoughts or drawbacks I haven't thought of? I will need to sort out the plumbing and install ballvalves on both vessels and return points. Also considering using some sort of return dish to keep the grain bed intact on recirculation. There is no reason of course that I couldn't use a second pot but I already have an esky and I'm trying to keep $$$ down under $250 if possible. (Am I dreaming?)

*Edit*

This one has 1/2 inch fittings:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Solar-Hot-Water...=item27ba421e4d


----------



## QldKev (18/4/11)

Guysmiley54 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking at getting a pump for a 2V E-Rims idea I'm hatching up.
> 
> ...




There are a million threads on these pumps for homebrew, also check out dishwasher and washing machine pumps :/

Is it magnetic induction to allow the throttling back of the pump for mashing - NO
Is it food grade - NO
Will it put up with bits of grain in the impella - probably NO 
Would I buy it - NO

Would I buy a March 809-PL-HS for homebrewing - YES

QldKev


----------



## mxd (18/4/11)

the only thing to be aware of (if you care) is there not food grade.


----------



## Tony (18/4/11)

I got one very like this when i started near 10 years ago............ it was a davey hot water cerculating pump.

It worked ok but it uses the liquid it pumps as a lubricant for the shaft inside the pump and is definately not food grade.

Dont bother...... trust me.

save up and get a march pump....... there are threads on here for where to get em cheap from the states if need be.

cheers


----------



## MHB (18/4/11)

Dont run wort through one!
The impellor and rotor assembly float in a thin film of the liquid being pumped, over time (and yes even with good cleaning) a layer of residue builds up and they choke and smoke.
The blades are often very fine and partial to catching a bit of grain, being out of balance is something that this type of pump isnt happy about.
Great for hot water recirculation tho
MHB


----------



## Guysmiley54 (18/4/11)

OK, sounds like a bad idea 

I'm still keen on the idea of a basic 2v Rims setup. Will just need to save a little more to get a decent pump.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Feldon (18/4/11)

What about this pump?

Runs on variable voltage up to 12V. Is said to be food safe (see link), and heaps cheaper than a March pump.

http://www.jimsbeerkit.co.uk/forum/viewtop...ilit=solar+pump


----------



## bignath (19/4/11)

Feldon said:


> What about this pump?
> 
> Runs on variable voltage up to 12V. Is said to be food safe (see link), and heaps cheaper than a March pump.
> 
> http://www.jimsbeerkit.co.uk/forum/viewtop...ilit=solar+pump




Awesome little pump! I have one on my brewstand and i use it for transferring from HLT to mash tun. Does a great job. 

Only thing i found was it really needs to have any airbubbles in the line pushed out before turning on. Not sure if this priming issue happens with other pumps as this is the only one i've ever used, but as much as i would like to joing the whole "i've got the march pump" crowd, i can't justify it for the cost of this little bugger. Mine was $33 shipped to my door, went and bought a cheap power supply for it (other brewers may already have one) wired it up and it works great.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (19/4/11)

Big Nath said:


> Awesome little pump! I have one on my brewstand and i use it for transferring from HLT to mash tun. Does a great job.
> 
> Only thing i found was it really needs to have any airbubbles in the line pushed out before turning on. Not sure if this priming issue happens with other pumps as this is the only one i've ever used, but as much as i would like to joing the whole "i've got the march pump" crowd, i can't justify it for the cost of this little bugger. Mine was $33 shipped to my door, went and bought a cheap power supply for it (other brewers may already have one) wired it up and it works great.



Hmmm... Good to hear it's working well for you. You're not pumping wort through it though, and as MHB said before that may be where it all comes apart.

Anyone have any experience running wort through one of these?


----------



## MHB (19/4/11)

Ive got a couple of customers with these, totally different to the one in the OP, comes with a different answer to. (Link)
View attachment 45356

I would still choose a magnet decoupled pump like a March Pump when you think you can get an 815 from the US (with the strong $AU) for something like $180. Its going to be a much better long-term investment.
View attachment 45357

MHB


----------



## Feldon (19/4/11)

Also found this pump - similar to the cheapy one above but with 1/2 inch threaded ends (Edit: seems to be). Comes in three power power/flow rate models. 26 pounds UK.
(http://shop.solarproject.co.uk/sp2020-easy-connect-water-circulation-pump-£195-p-10.html)
No affil.


----------



## Wolfy (26/4/11)

Guysmiley54 said:


> Anyone have any experience running wort through one of these?





Feldon said:


> http://www.jimsbeerkit.co.uk/forum/viewtop...ilit=solar+pump


If you read through the linked thread you'll see that some of the UK home brewers are using it to recirculate their sparge bits-and-all.


Feldon said:


> Also found this pump - similar to the cheapy one above but with 1/2 inch threaded ends (Edit: seems to be). Comes in three power power/flow rate models. 26 pounds UK.


Same pump (the 6.5L/m version) on Ebay for ~AUD$33


----------



## Bizier (26/4/11)

I am using one of those little ones, and while I am not expecting it to last a lifetime, it will get me through until I get a march. I have also been using it for cleaning keg lines by recirculation, which might end up being its primary role.

Well worth the 3,300 cents.


----------



## chadjaja (26/4/11)

I'm just after a cheap pond pump to use with my immersion chiller in an ice batch. There are a stack of them on ebay for all sorts of uses like fish tanks, ponds and boats......

Got no idea on the best one to get though. My chiller is smaller diameter copper so the flow rate wouldnt' have to be too very high to do the job. Anyone recommend a decent buy or outlet to pick one up?


----------



## Wolfy (26/4/11)

chadjaja said:


> Anyone recommend a decent buy or outlet to pick one up?


The cheapest places (other than ebay) for fishtank/pond pumps are usually here and here.
However, _if _the little food-safe 12V pump (linked above) would do the job for you, it would offer more flexibility than a non-food-safe pond pump.


----------



## Nodrog (26/4/11)

back to the mag drive centrifugal options

Am thinking it would not be too hard to fashion a body from copper and use a stir plate drive. Use would be whirlpooling in the kettle so zero lift, just a bit of velocity rqrd.

Body could be made from v short piece 100mm copper pipe with some end plates. Braze a rough impellor from sheet?


----------



## chadjaja (26/4/11)

Thanks Wolfy...


----------

